# Kangxin Inoy 40watt BF with TC



## kimbo (15/10/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...hentic-kangxin-inoy-3-in-1-vf40-40w-tc-vw-apv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Looks good @kimbo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/10/15)

There's a 60W one as well. https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10017666/3620003-authentic-kangxin-inoy-vf60-60w-tc-vw-variable


----------



## Xhale (15/10/15)

focalecig currently have a groupbuy for the 60w version without the ugly logo and without the atomizer for $33
http://deals.focalecig.com/ pick from silver or black
the pricing for the logo one with atomizer is also keener than FT...theyve had then for around a week and a half now.


----------

